# My boys enjoying a nice, warm January day.



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2013)

You've got to love the crazy weather we are having again this winter. Today was mid-70s and cloudy. Nice day to be outside. So the boys and I headed up the hill to MILs and played on the swing set there. Snapped a few pictures while I was out. Enjoy!

All 3 boys playing on swingset






Cameron in huge flower pot





Cameron posing





Korbin hanging





Logan posing for me





Took 5 shots but this is the best one I got of the 3 of them together.





More shots here if you have a FB account.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151314951439694.488599.510634693&type=1


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Your boys are adorable!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

